# Our First Visit



## BethJ (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi All - Have really enjoyed reading all the info on this forum ! My partner and I are a year or so away from retirement (or 10+ years if we stay in the states as I'm 55 and my partner is 4 years younger - the cost of health care is a killer). We are coming to Lake Chapala area in April for eight days and thanks to posts on this forum have booked in at Laguna B&B. Have a zillion questions, but will ask one for now ..... have booked a rental car at the GDL airport, but after reading the car rental posts am a little scared. Can someone help out with the pros and cons of taking a taxi to/from the airport and then using bus transportation to visit also the various towns in the Lakeside area. Do the buses run frequently ? We also want to visit Tlaquepaque while there. Do buses go there and back and with what frequency ? Would hate to get stuck somewhere ....... apologies if this seems lke a real Newbie question, but this is our first trip outside "tourist/cruise destination" Mexico. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Bus service in the Lakeside area is excellent as well as taxis. Taxi from the airport to Chapala/Ajijic is about $300 pesos ($25us). Buses leave for Guadalajara every 20-30 minutes and cost $35 pesos and I seriously doubt you'd enjoy driving in the city. You would have to taxi from the Guad bus station downtown to Tlaquepaque for about $80 pesos.

A car rental would be a hassle for me and expensive


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Sparks has given you good advice. When you arrive at the airport, you will find ATM machines where you can use your debit card to get pesos. Then, go to the taxi booth, near the exit from the international arrivals area, and purchase a ticket for a taxi to Ajijic. Give that ticket to the taxi attendant at the curb and he'll assign a taxi. It will help if you ask the B&B to give you directions, in Spanish, for the driver to find them in Ajijic, as they are off the 'main drag' and on a one way street.
In Ajijic, Chapala, Jocotopec and even Guadalajara or Tlaquepaque, you will be able to walk everywhere or take inexpensive taxis and buses between those places. Should you decide to rent a car for a day trip, there are rentals available in Ajijic.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

BethJ said:


> Hi All - Have really enjoyed reading all the info on this forum ! My partner and I are a year or so away from retirement (or 10+ years if we stay in the states as I'm 55 and my partner is 4 years younger - the cost of health care is a killer). We are coming to Lake Chapala area in April for eight days and thanks to posts on this forum have booked in at Laguna B&B. Have a zillion questions, but will ask one for now ..... have booked a rental car at the GDL airport, but after reading the car rental posts am a little scared. Can someone help out with the pros and cons of taking a taxi to/from the airport and then using bus transportation to visit also the various towns in the Lakeside area. Do the buses run frequently ? We also want to visit Tlaquepaque while there. Do buses go there and back and with what frequency ? Would hate to get stuck somewhere ....... apologies if this seems lke a real Newbie question, but this is our first trip outside "tourist/cruise destination" Mexico. Thanks in advance.



What are your concerns regarding car rentals?

If you use one of the big rental companies you should be perfectly fine.


----------



## BethJ (Nov 13, 2009)

Sparks and RV ****** - thanks for your info and advice.


----------



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

when i came down to visit in december of 2007, i rented a car at the airport and am glad i did. it allowed me to see more of the area, i think, and when i moved here in april of 2008, i had a pretty good idea of where i wanted to live (at least to start) and how to get there in my own vehicle. 

a few things to remember: 

many/most rental cars in mexico have a manual transmission, so you need to request an automatic if you can't drive a stick. 

be sure and tell your credit card/ATM card companies that you will be in mexico. if they are not aware of it, they might put a hold on your cards. 

when you get pesos from the ATM, remember that they are asking how much in PESOS you want, not how much in dollars! (i know that sounds obvious, but like a lot of people i got confused and asked for 200 and got the equivalent of $20US....but still got charged the ATM fees, of course!) there are also currency exchange booths right near the international arrivals area so that you can exchange your dollars if you so desire. their rates really aren't bad. 

i've now lived here for almost two years and i have to agree with Sparks and RVGringo about driving in Guad. it's easier to take buses and/or taxis!


----------

